# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  مزرعة الحيوانات ـ جورج أورويل

## أحمد طه

*مزرعة الحيوانات ـ جورج أورويل
مزرعة الحيوانات
تأليف :جورج أورويل
ترجمة : صبري الفضل
مراجعة :مختار السويقي
(مزرعةُ الحيوانات) عملٌ روائيّ له مكانتُه المرموقة التي استحقّها لا لمضمونه المثير فحسب، بل لقيمته الفنيّة العالية أيضاً. ..
تتحدّث الرواية وهي روايةٌ قصيرةٌ كتبها أورويل عام 1943 عن مزرعةٍ يديرها السيد (جونز). والحيوانات في هذه المزرعة تشعر أنّ أسلوبه في التعامل معها فيه الكثير من الظلم والقسوة والاستغلال.. ولقد عملت جملةٌ من الظروف على تصعيد مشاعر النقمة في نفوس الحيوانات..
ومع أوّل فرصةٍ تعلن الحيوانات في المزرعة الثورة على السيد جونز، وتتمكّن من طرده، لتصبح المزرعة تحت سيطرتها.. تتولّى مجموعةٌ من الخنازير لاسيّما (سنوبول) و(نابليون) إدارة العمل في المزرعة، وتنظيمه، رافعةً خلال ذلك شعاراتٍ أو وصايا تدعو إلى الإخلاص في العمل والتفاني فيه لإقامة المجتمع الحيوانيّ الجديد الذي تنتفي فيه كلّ أشكال الظلم والاستغلال، ويسوده الرخاء والعدل، وتربط بين أفراده أواصرُ المحبّة والإخاء..
ولكن ماذا لو تحوّلت هذه الشعارات البرّاقة إلى سكاكين مسلّطةٍ على رقاب الحيوانات؟.. هذا ما حدث فعلاً، فباسم الحرية استُعبِدت هذه الحيوانات، وباسم المساواة استُلبت حقوقها، وباسم الرخاء جُوّعت، وباسم الحياة سُفِكت دماؤها، وباسم المستقبل كُمّت أفواهها..
يتمكّن الخنزير (نابليون) من طرد رفيق دربه (سنوبول)، والاستئثار بالسلطة، مستعيناً بمجموعةٍ من الكلاب التي درّبها منذ كانت جراءً صغيرةً لتكون جهاز أمنه الخاصّ، إضافةً إلى الخنزير (سكويلير) الذي أنيطت به مهامّ الإعلامي القادر على تبرير سياسات (نابليون)، وإقناع الحيوانات بحكمة ما يصدر عنه من قراراتٍ أيّاً كانت طبيعةُ هذه القرارات، أو الدوافعُ وراءها، ومهما كان الثمنُ الذي ستدفعه الحيوانات جرّاء تنفيذها..
الروايةُ لا تتضمّن إدانةً لنظام الحكم الشموليّ هذا فحسب، بل إنّها تدين إلى جانب ذلك ـ بل ربّما قبله ـ حالةَ الاستسلام الكليّ التي يبديها مجتمع الحيوانات تجاه كلّ ما يُمارَس ضدّه من صنوف القهر والظلم..

من الناحية الفنيّة تبدو (مزرعة الحيوانات) ذاتَ بناءٍ شديد الإحكام.. ورغم أنّها تستمدّ شخصيّاتِها وأحداثَها وعناصرَ المكان والزمان فيها من عالم الخيال الذي يحكمه بالطبع منطقٌ آخر يختلف عن منطق العالم الواقعيّ، إلاّ أنّها مع ذلك كانت قريبةً إلى النفس، بل إنّ المرء يكاد لا يشعر بالغربة تجاه أيٍّ من عناصرها تلك.. وهو لا يرى في نفسه حاجةً إلى أسئلةٍ من نوع: كيف للحيوانات أن تتكلّم هكذا؟..
أو: كيف لحصانٍ أن يبكي أو أن يقرأ؟.. أو: كيف لخنزيرٍ أن يستخدم البندقيّة..؟ سيبدو له كلّ شيء مألوفاً وطبيعياً وسائراً في الطريق الذي ينبغي أن يسير فيه.. هذه القدرةُ على جسر الهوّة بين ما هو خياليّ وواقعيّ ربّما كانت من أهمّ أسباب انتشار الرواية، والإقبال على ترجمتها إلى شتّى لغات العالم، ومنها العربيّة..
(مزرعةُ الحيوانات) عملٌ روائيّ له مكانتُه المرموقة التي استحقّها لا لمضمونه المثير فحسب، بل لقيمته الفنيّة العالية أيضاً. ..
رابط التحميل dOWNLOAD LINK
الكتاب بصيغة (DJVU) لذلك فحتى تستطيع القراءة عليك تنزيل البرنامج وهذا هو الرابط
برنامج djvu VIEWER

*

----------

